
78% of Children with ADD No Longer Have It as Adults - salmonet
https://theconversation.com/an-end-to-sleepless-nights-new-hope-for-families-raising-children-with-adhd-62749
======
safanycom
Small sample size. No male female comparisons. No diagnostic criteria.
Headline very different to the study title.

Low quality.

------
dpc_pw
So, is ADD/ADHD actually a real thing, or is it just part of a trend to make
everything out of social norm "a condition".

I mean naively speaking, we didn't evolve to sit in classrooms and read books,
grow up and sit in the offices. So I would expect on spectrum of human
temperaments, there must be a significant portion of people who are not cut
for concentrating and calm-behavior.

Generally being skeptical about a lot of modern social "sciences" (potentially
made for grants or big business, not reproducible, based on correlations), but
aware of my ignorance here, I wonder if there is anything that would convince
me that medicating my (hypotetical) hyper-active kid is justified, instead of
pushing for environment in which the kid can just scream and run more.

~~~
TrevorJ
I have carried diagnosis from childhood into adulthood.

In my experience the primary 'problem' is that I cannot direct my attention at
will. I may want to read a book, I may be enjoying the book, but when I will
myself to concentrate on the book my attention may or may not obey me.

From the outside, this can look like laziness, disinterest, etc, but
fundamentally the difference is, what I _want_ to concentrate on, and what I
_can_ concentrate on are not always the same thing. This is problematic in a
variety of ways, and certainly does feel like a disorder when you experience
it. If this mismatch between command and control was between say, my brain and
my legs, then no one would ever question if it existed or not.

I've certainly found that my strategies for coping with this, and my ability
to direct my attention have gotten better with age. It's unclear to me if this
is due to hard work on my part, or a change in brain structure as I age.

Personally, I have found that medication is only a very small portion of my
overall strategy, and I do think it is quite likely that sitting in a
classroom 8 hours a day is just not something children, or really anyone is
particularly well suited for. It's likely, I think, that we are over-
prescribing and over-diagnosing things that should be considered 'normal'
behavior in children.

Having said that, I am absolutely convinced that for some, medication is an
effective and life changing tool as part of a larger strategy to cope with
ADD.

------
taternuts
Unfortunately I feel like my ADHD has gotten worse since I've grown, or maybe
I'm just more aware of it now. I still really struggle to sleep in my 30's, I
didn't know there was a correlation between that and ADHD

